
They'll take my copper phoneline away when they pry it from my cold dead fingers - 7402
Just got a phone message from my ISP. They want to &quot;upgrade&quot; me to fiber&#x2F;voip. Hell no. I can stream movies with what I&#x27;ve got. My landline works without adding another wall wart, and without depending on AC power to my house. I don&#x27;t need to buy a backup battery. I can use my own bought-and-paid-for ADSL2+ modem, without paying another $10 a month to rent their box. I don&#x27;t need another hole drilled in my wall. I don&#x27;t need to wait for the installer to show up. I&#x27;ve already got my house wired up the way I want. I&#x27;ve got my home network configured the way I want, with my own firewall box, hubs, etc. Why should I take a day out of my life to change things, if I&#x27;m not interested in the higher speed of fiber?<p>Other old fogies who want to chime in, feel free. For you kids who want to know what a &quot;landline&quot; is, go look it up.
======
ThrowawayR2
Much as I'd like to agree with you, the higher speed of fiber is gradually
becoming a necessity, particularly for people with families that consume
streaming content.

------
mhroth
I feel for you, man. Best of luck! But you may be on the wrong side of history
:)

